# Dalco Athletic Add New Dalco Custom Dye Sub Sport Pockets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Dress up any T-shirt, sports jersey, sweat shirt, or jacket with a Dalco Sport Pocket, a custom-printed dye sublimation pocket. Virtually any pattern or design can be created from school mascots to Greek crests to corporate logos and printed on a pocket measuring 4.5 inches wide by 5.1 inches tall. 

The pocket is made of 100% polyester and can be attached using a stitch file for sewing or heat applied with a heat-seal adhesive. It is intended as a decorative look and cannot be used as a functional pocket. There is a 10-piece minimum and additional quantities can be ordered in increments of 5 pieces.

For a free copy of the Fabric Dye Sublimation catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for creating team and spirit wear. They also offer roll materials to cut your own.


----------

